# Wed or Thursday day trip



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bouyweather shows a calm window around Wednesday and Thursday. If weather permits, planning a run out to try for AJs. German Charlie area, maybe further. Looking for fisherman off during the week for this summer.
PM me if interested.
Thanks


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll take off work to fish, call me @ 7143219070


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

Definitely interested, and PM sent. My number is 903-244-9493. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## klimitd (Jan 5, 2012)

Pm sent


----------

